# Canada  Dated Coca-Cola



## lamlancer (Jun 13, 2016)

New to this forum. Looking for dated Coca-Cola bottles from Canada prior to 1934. Will purchase or trade for  similar from other years, or straight side.  Thanks!


----------



## RCO (Jun 13, 2016)

don't think the hobbleskirts from Canada from 20's or early 30's have dates on them , they just have D / dominion marking and maybe a number .  have a couple I could post pictures of I found swimming but there not really for sale . of all the hobble skirts I have found in last few years I'd say maybe less than 1% of them were from this time period , most 40's or 50's era


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 13, 2016)

lamlancer said:


> New to this forum. Looking for dated Coca-Cola bottles from Canada prior to 1934. Will purchase or trade for  similar from other years, or straight side.  Thanks!


You won't find any dated prior to 1931...here is my post discussing this, one member posted a bottle from Consumers glass with a 1931 on it....we are assuming that is the year but it also could be a mold #, my consumers glass example has no date on it and the script embossing is very different from the early Dominion hobble skirt.....also check out my very rare ice blue with the patent year still on it!

https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?662650-Canada-s-rarest-Coca-Cola-hobble-skirt-The-D19


----------



## RCO (Jun 14, 2016)

there is a fair number of coca cola straight sides for sale in antique malls around southern Ontario but I don't think there is many bottles from 20's-early 30's for sale . I'm not sure why coca cola bottles from 20's are so hard to find in good condition , it was fairly popular and common drink by then yet there doesn't seem to be many bottles around and many that are found in lakes are broken . think if you find any good ones for sale and seller knows what they have there going to be pricey


----------



## lamlancer (Jun 19, 2016)

Straight sided and non-dated bottles aside, I wonder exactly what years dated Canada Coke bottles were manufactured? As CanadaCan has alluded to in the 2014 D19 post when nostalgia showed a picture of a 1931, it is great to bring this information to the forefront and great to have definitive information as there are many of us interested.  I guess I'm a doubting Thomas though, in that unless I see a bottle or pic, I'm not thoroughly convinced that it exists.  My bad.

So here is what I believe exists, from actually seeing - again, only Canada dated Coke, which is the subject of this thread.

1931 is the earliest I've seen in the picture mentioned above which shows that it has all four digits/numbers, i.e. the starting '19' on the bottom. I have seen a similar 1934 and 1935.  Is it fair to assume that a 1932 and 1933 actually do exist.?.  Anyone ever seen or have a pic of a 1932 or 1933 Canada dated?

The above explains in detail the reason for my original post. I realize RCO, that they might be a little pricey, but would still be willing to try to buy and/or trade to get any dated pre-1934 Canada Coke bottle. 

Starting in ‘36, the bottles that I have seen changed - to have only the last two digits/numbers of the year on the bottom.  Further, the ‘36 must have been a mold change as the indentations on the ribs are no longer smooth, but rather have the indent.  This is the same as the US 1923 patent mold change described in Bill Lockhart and Bill Porter’s pdf from the link provided by SODAPOPBOB in a branch of cowseatmaize’s branch of Canadacan’s D19 post.  This ‘indent’ continues each subsequent year.

I either have, or have seen seen the '36 bottle and every consecutive year later up to and including the '61 bottle.  In conversation, with another collector, I was told that a '62 exists.  Anyone ever seen or have a pic of a ’62 or later Canada Coke dated?

Another interesting observation unique to Canada, is that the '48 bottle, and every year after has 'Coca-Cola Ltd.' written on it, as opposed to 'The Cola-Cola Company of Canada Limited' on all dated bottles earlier than '48.

Again, all of the above is referring to Canada dated Coca-Cola bottles only.  Also, it does not address various mold numbers. As Bill Porter says in his book '4th edition Coke Bottle Checklist, which unfortunately does not address Canadian bottles, “only a crazy person would attempt to collect every bottle”, but I sure would love to find or buy a Coca-Cola Canada dated pre 1934!  Any for sale?

Cheers!


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 20, 2016)

Well that's the thing until you see it it's hard to believe....A contact of mine confirms the 1932...and yes I said it was possible that that 1931 could have been a mold #...but I am probably wrong. In answering :"Is it fair to assume that a 1932 and 1933 actually do exist.?.  Anyone ever seen or have a pic of a 1932 or 1933 Canada dated?"... yes and yes.
 keep in mind that 31 is on a Consumers glass bottle, so I have no idea if a Dominion glass example exists with a 31 on it.

"Another interesting observation unique to Canada, is that the '48 bottle, and every year after has 'Coca-Cola Ltd.' written on it, as opposed to 'The Cola-Cola Company of Canada Limited' on all dated bottles earlier than '48."
I have a 1944 with Ltd. on it

I don't have a 1962..I do have 61,64,68,70,72,73-2variations,75


----------



## RCO (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm not an expert on coca cola bottles , more tend to find them when looking for other bottles , the 5 bottles in the picture I all found swimming except for one of far left I found it along a dirt road under some leaves . there all from 30's-40's coca cola of Canada ltd, 2 only have D diamond on bottom , one is from 36 , one is 42 ,  and one too hard to read either 36 or 46 but personally think its 36 . 
also found a lot from this time period broken , haven't really kept track of all the years on the broken ones , I don't recall seeing early 30's ones although I have found a few from 30's broken but usually later 30's and some that would of been from 20's broken as well


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 20, 2016)

I thought I had the 44 in my collection...I do not, but it is noted on my check list.


----------



## RCO (Jun 20, 2016)

Canadacan said:


> I thought I had the 44 in my collection...I do not, but it is noted on my check list.



have found a few 44 before , know there is some in he garage in boxes but all were coca cola of Canada . haven't seen any just ltd for that year


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 21, 2016)

RCO it's possible I have my info crossed on that 44 as being Ltd. ....I do have the 48 and 49 recorded as Ltd, now I need to see the 45,46,47

lamlancer this is what I have recorded for the 60's-70's 6oz/6.5oz,  some of the bottles they are very interesting with the variation....I don't have my 64 pictured as it is buried somewhere! ..lol
Pretty positive the first 6oz ACL was in 1957 as I have it in a 10oz bottle...1957 was also the last year for embossed.

1961, 1968, 1970, 1973, 1973, 1975


----------



## lamlancer (Jun 25, 2016)

Nice ACL pics Canadacan!  Yes, very interesting.
You mention seeing the '45,'46,'47 - here is my attempt at uploading pics as well as a pic of the '48 change.
So it still appears that indeed the '48 bottle, and every year after has 'Coca-Cola Ltd.' written on it, as opposed to 'The Cola-Cola Company of Canada Limited' on all dated bottles earlier than '48.
Also, here are pics of Canada bottles that are embossed and dated '58 through '61.
If anyone would like any of these or perhaps another year(s) of, again, Canada dated (obviously the earlier the year the tougher/rarer), I would be happy to see if I can find and try to work something out.  As mentioned in previous posts I am looking for Canada dated prior to 1934, or the Canada dated embossed '62 which I have been told exists.

View attachment 172802

Cheers!


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 25, 2016)

Thank You, no I said I have not seen the '45,'46,'47.....  ahh darn your pic did not load. Well I did not know the embossed carried on till 61...I figured there was for sure '57-'58 available in ACL and embossed...good to know!
I need to revamp my hand written check list to provide space to check of the bottles I observe that are Dominion or Consumers, and space to check off those years that the bottle comes in both ACL and embossed.


----------



## lamlancer (Jun 26, 2016)

I attempted to upload the pics again.
Observations/question about the ACL bottles.  Are any of them actually dated somewhere on the bottle?  Also, I notice that the only ACL bottle which is 6 FL OZS is the one with the 'Coca-Cola' script on both sides.  Interesting that the increase to 6 1/2 oz seems to have occured the same year as the introduction of the shortform 'Coke'.

Cheers!


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 26, 2016)

Oh perfect well I marked those 'limited' years on my checklist. I guess the last year for Ltd. embossed is 1961....so that year comes in both, embossed and ACL.... the same may be true for 1948 that it comes in Limited and we know for sure Ltd. 
A funny thing today...I was at the swap meet and picked up a embossed Coca-Cola and it happened to be a 1960 Ltd...now in my collection! ..lol
What year did they switch to 6.5 oz with short form 'Coke?... the earliest I have is my '64....so was it '62, '63 or '64?.......strange it took so long to introduce 'Coke' on bottles considering it was first used on six pack cartons in 1941 but I guess they had the bottle molds in use and did not want to pay to re patent the wording on the bottle and make new molds.

 You mentioned :I notice that the only ACL bottle which is 6 FL OZS is the one with the 'Coca-Cola' script on both sides. ....well that may true?..... but what's on the '62?...or '63?

So yes the ACL's are all dated on the bottom here is my '61 and '64.... the '64 is marked 6.5oz with 'Coke' on the obverse.


----------



## lamlancer (Jun 30, 2016)

Snap! I had no idea that the ACL changed to only 1 number/ digit so did not realize that the number was actually the year! I thought it was just bottle manufacturer stuff.  So I looked closer at the ACLs that I have and was surprised to see the following all in 6 1/2 oz (number is really faint on some) :

2
3
4
5
6
7
8 (the number is smaller than the others)
0

Also I was shocked to find that I also have in two digits/numbers in ACL:

62
63

both 62's are 6 oz only and Coca-Cola script both sides - no 'Coke', and as well have 'REGESTERED' not abbreviated.

BTW.  Would love to see a '48 Limited' and to know for sure if it comes in both.

Never heard of a swap meet? Where and how often is this held?

Amazing how much is determined when collaborating.  Thanks.

Cheers!


----------



## Canadacan (Jul 6, 2016)

Yes there is so much detail in the bottles, I suppose the fact that your '62 is a double # could be a glass plant variation... Most of mine are from Redcliff Alberta plant. With Coke bottles we are able to determine if a 1 is '61 or '71 by what is on the ACL...same with the other #'s. Swap meet = flea market.....I call them swap meet ... We Have them every Sunday.... I go to one closet in Abbotsford BC most often, and sometimes go to one in Cloverdale BC, but that one is a 45 min drive.


----------



## RCO (Jul 6, 2016)

found a 61 Canadian coca cola bottle when swimming the other day , its the embossed version , 61 kind of hard to read but looks like it was made by consumers glass a c triangle on base


----------



## RCO (Jul 9, 2016)

just pulled 2 30's coca cola's out of the lake yesterday , one is from 34 , has 34 at top , large 2 and large d in a diamond . other is much harder to read but appears to be a 36 . that bottle not Is as good condition , much wear , some chips and rust on bottle still . the 34 is in very good condition .


----------



## Canadacan (Jul 10, 2016)

Hey cool RCO!....I hope to eventually get some of theses earlier dated ones.


----------



## RCO (Jul 12, 2016)

i find a couple other coca cola bottles last night , you won't even believe what I pulled out of the lake  , pictures coming soon


----------



## RCO (Jul 12, 2016)

didn't take long to clean as they weren't that dirty , found another 30's hobbleskirt from 37 . 

but the big find of the day was a complete shocker ,  knew I had pulled out a coca cola bottle due to its shape but when I realised what coca cola bottle I had found . just about didn't believe my eyes and wanted to dance on the dock but were some boats around so decided not to. 

its an aqua blue in colour and has " trade mark registered " and  " bottle pat 'd Nov 16 1915 " on front 
on back " trade mark registered " and Min contents 6 fl ozs .
has some obvious condition issues , such as damaged to top lip of the bottle and some wear and other marks but very old coca cola bottle for this area


----------



## RCO (Jul 12, 2016)

some better pics of the 1915 patent bottle I found , it has some condition issues but still neat


----------



## Canadacan (Jul 13, 2016)

Yea!...nice......these are Canada's first hobble skirts...1917-1919..ish, very short lived. Mine is mold #1......dose it have a mold #?...should be on the lower rib in line with 'NOV' on the patent side.


----------



## RCO (Jul 13, 2016)

Canadacan said:


> Yea!...nice......these are Canada's first hobble skirts...1917-1919..ish, very short lived. Mine is mold #1......dose it have a mold #?...should be on the lower rib in line with 'NOV' on the patent side.



there is a 6 on the lower bottom area , didn't see any other numbers on it . its got a nice colour to it . most coca cola bottles are clear 

not that familiar with the early hobble skirts , how rare is this bottle compared to other coca cola bottles ? I was pretty surprised when I realised what I had just pulled out of the lake .


----------



## RCO (Jul 13, 2016)

a pic of it in the window , looks a bit different , has some weird marks in the bottle , wonder if the severe winters caused them ? have found other really old bottles in lakes with same marks before


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 13, 2016)

That's a fantastic find!  It's odd that those always seem to be damaged, but I think it may be because of the poor quality of the glass they used.  There's a certain type of generic soda bottle from around the same era, a clear 10oz, which also has those inner cracks and a bunch of chips whenver I see a dug example.


----------



## 70circa (Mar 10, 2021)

Canadacan said:


> Oh perfect well I marked those 'limited' years on my checklist. I guess the last year for Ltd. embossed is 1961....so that year comes in both, embossed and ACL.... the same may be true for 1948 that it comes in Limited and we know for sure Ltd.
> A funny thing today...I was at the swap meet and picked up a embossed Coca-Cola and it happened to be a 1960 Ltd...now in my collection! ..lol
> What year did they switch to 6.5 oz with short form 'Coke?... the earliest I have is my '64....so was it '62, '63 or '64?.......strange it took so long to introduce 'Coke' on bottles considering it was first used on six pack cartons in 1941 but I guess they had the bottle molds in use and did not want to pay to re patent the wording on the bottle and make new molds.
> 
> ...





Canadacan said:


> Oh perfect well I marked those 'limited' years on my checklist. I guess the last year for Ltd. embossed is 1961....so that year comes in both, embossed and ACL.... the same may be true for 1948 that it comes in Limited and we know for sure Ltd.
> A funny thing today...I was at the swap meet and picked up a embossed Coca-Cola and it happened to be a 1960 Ltd...now in my collection! ..lol
> What year did they switch to 6.5 oz with short form 'Coke?... the earliest I have is my '64....so was it '62, '63 or '64?.......strange it took so long to introduce 'Coke' on bottles considering it was first used on six pack cartons in 1941 but I guess they had the bottle molds in use and did not want to pay to re patent the wording on the bottle and make new molds.
> 
> ...


----------



## 70circa (Mar 10, 2021)




----------

